# Downhill Rangers > Bikeparks > Österreich >  Schladming: Bikepark Planai presented by Lapierre

## noox

Ort:
Schladming/Steiermark

Web:
bikeparkplanai.at

Facebook:
Bikepark Schladming

Fotos:
User-Fotos Schladming

Videos:
Downhill Worldcup 2012
Upper Part 2013

A day in dirt - Bikepark Planai

Downhill Pro + WC 2011
Downhill Worldcup 2010
Downhill Worldcup 2008


*Strecken:*

Downhill: 4500m Länge, einige Varianten. Der obere (Downhill Pro) und der untere Teil (Downhill Worldcup) können auch jeweils einzeln (ab oder bis Mittelstation) befahren werden. Im Zielhang gibt es eine Top-Speed-Messung.Rookie Trail im oberen BereichUpper und Lower Flow Line: Singletrail & North Shore unterhalb der Mittelstation.Jack Lumber Northshore Trail  Dirt-Lines und Pump Track im Zielbereich 
*Beschreibung:*
Mountainbiker schwärmen von den Abfahrtsstrecken auf der Planai. Der Start befindet sich auf 1.830 m Höhe und ist mit der Planai Seilbahn erreichbar. Anschließend geht es auf den zahlreichen Trails talwärts. Verschiedene Schwierigkeitsstufen ermöglichen auch Einsteigern den Bikepark zu erkunden und beispielsweise über den Rookie Trail und die Flowline abzufahren. Ambitionierte Downhiller nehmen die mit einigen Speedjumps bestückte Downhillstrecke, Freerider bevorzugen etwa den Jack LumberTrail, welcher mit Northshore Elementen ausgestattet ist und einiges an technischem Können erfordert. Nach der Speedmessung im Zielhang und beim Planet Planai auf 740 m Höhe angelangt, blickt man auf ein tolles Bike-Erlebnis zurück. 

Das Alpreif Bikecenter versorgt dort Biker kompetent mit Equipment und steht auch als Guiding- und Meetingpoint zur Verfügung. Das Team um Sebastian und Elias kennt jeden Winkel im Park und jede Schraube am Bike. 

Ein Leihbike kann schon ab einer Mindestkörpergröße von 1,50m benutzt werden. Bei Minderjährigen ist die Begleitung durch einen Erziehungsberechtigten erforderlich.

*Events 2015:*
Von 19. bis 21. Juni 2015 finden zum 2. Mal die Gravity Games Schladming statt. Highlight wird das iXS European Downhill Cup Rennen sein, zudem schon viele Weltcup-Fahrer aus ganz Europa gemeldet sind. Daneben wird es wieder den Whip-Off Contest und ein Dual-Pumptrack-Rennen geben. 

*Öffnungszeiten 2015:*
23. Mai bis 04. Oktober 2015 täglich
Von 9:00 bis 17:00 Uhr
Öffnungszeiten Bikepark Planai

----------


## Jac.

sewas


weil ich da grad so in der schul sitz, und i nix zum tun hab!!!!


wie extrem gail wers denn wenn kurz vorm WC a Austria CUP Rennen auf der planai statt finden würde!!!!!!

warum giebts denn eigentlich kein rennen außer den WC auf der planai?
binn ich da irgentwie nicht auf den neuersten stand?


fg.

----------


## mario

gibt jez a staatsmeisterschaft

----------


## pAz

ja 27./28.05

----------


## Freaky

?????????? wtf??

die staatsmeisterschaft gibts ja schon länger oder verwechsel ich da was ??

----------


## Mäss

kurze frage mal:

Wie is schladming für an relativen Anfänger??is es schaffbar??


danke

----------


## pAz

ja,vor allem im oberen teil(nicht WC strecke) alles sehr gut langsam fahrbar!

unten sind 2 steilere waldteile dabei,sind aber umfahrbar

lg

----------


## Mäss

danke!!

dann werd ich mich mitte juli mal rauftraun :Rolleyes:

----------


## cyberuhu

> sind aber umfahrbar


nicht zu verwechseln mit: unfahrbar  :Big Grin: 

Solltest dich aber darauf einstellen dass des, aufgrund der Länge, seeehr anstrengend für dich wird (konditionell und kraftmässig). Oiso noch a paar extra Trainingseinheiten einschieben! 
Aber sonst geht´s auch für an Anfänger (mit gewissen Grundkenntnissen des Bikens).

----------


## Mäss

also trainings einheiten kommen soundso noch...

konditionell bin ich gut drauf, da ich bis jez no net bikepark war , was vorraus setzt das man raufstrampelt... :Big Grin:  

bin auf jeden fall schon gespannt...

nächste woche gehts whl eh einmal semmering rauf oda so da wird ma schon sehn wies lauft im bikepark


bis dann

----------

